# New Year's snacks. Post em up!



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

So, what did ya'll have for munchies for New Years eve?
I had dip 3 ways. Easy to whip together and yummy!








Jalapeno popper dip. Sorry, Ann dug in before I took a picture!







Reuben dip. This was delicious! 







Mexican dip. Recipe tortilla chips, toasted garlic rounds, and Ritz crackers for dipping.
Happy New Years all!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice looking trio of dips Steve. Nothing special was done here this year. A couple sugar free Powerades and some leftover ham. I fell asleep right before halftime of the UGA game. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking trio of dips Steve. Nothing special was done here this year. A couple sugar free Powerades and some leftover ham. I fell asleep right before halftime of the UGA game.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


I made it to 9:30. Pretty unusual for me! I was watching Yellow Stone.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 1, 2023)

We all gathered at my daughter's house and everyone contributed something. All finger foods...






Not pictured was a crockpot full of meatballs, a large baking dish of Buffalo cheese dip, and a large aluminum pan full of deer poppers.

Steve, I made it until the end of the Georgia/Ohio St. football game...


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice spread Charles! Deer poppers? They like ABT's but with venison?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2023)

Looks great Charles, and I tried to stay awake. Just couldn't do it.

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Nice spread Charles! Deer poppers? They like ABT's but with venison?


Yes. About 1" pieces of venison marinated overnight in whatever you like. These were marinated in Allegro Wild Game. Wrap each piece of meat with a slice of bacon including a slice of pickled jalapeno and a small piece of onion. Very labor intensive, but delicious when grilled...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2023)

Didn't get a pic of everything , but that Ninja 6 + 1 makes some great wings . Mixed up some dough and made pizza .


----------



## clifish (Jan 1, 2023)

No pics but I made a buffalo shredded chicken dip with pita chips to bring to the neighbors house.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 1, 2023)

We made it to 9:30 also after watching 1923 lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2023)

Had a hamburger cheese dip...no pics and some little smokies wrapped in bacon...saw them last week...was it you 

 Steve H
  ?













Was hoping for the last little guy to reproduce...he didn't make it!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

Brokenhandle said:


> Had a hamburger cheese dip...no pics and some little smokies wrapped in bacon...saw them last week...was it you
> 
> Steve H
> ?
> ...


Yup! That was me! Looks good! Sadly, they don't reproduce!


----------



## tbern (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> So, what did ya'll have for munchies for New Years eve?
> I had dip 3 ways. Easy to whip together and yummy!
> 
> View attachment 653057
> ...


Steve, all look great!!  Would you mind sharing your recipes?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

tbern said:


> Steve, all look great!!  Would you mind sharing your recipes?


Thanks! Which one are you interested in?


----------



## tbern (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! Which one are you interested in?


The Reuben and the Mexican ones.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

tbern said:


> The Reuben and the Mexican ones.


Reuben
1/2 cup each mayo and thousand island dressing mixed together in a separate bowl.
8 oz each of deli corned beef and swiss cheese
16 oz kraut rinsed and squeezed dry. My homemade was used.
Preheat oven to 350F
place kraut on bottom of baking dish
layer corned beef and swiss cheese on top of kraut
Pour thousand island and mayo mixture on top. Do not stir together.
Bake for 15 minutes or until thoroughly heated.

Mexican dip
2 pounds ground beef
1 large onion, finely chopped
1 medium green pepper, finely chopped
1 pound Velveeta, cubed
1 pound pepper jack cheese, cubed
1 jar (16 ounces) medium spice taco sauce
1 can (10 ounces) diced tomatoes and green chiles, drained. I like Rotel.
1 can (2-1/4 ounces) sliced ripe olives, drained
Saute beef and onions until beef is cooked. In a large pan. Cast iron works great for this. Drain.
Put pan back on stove.
Add all ingredients and cook until cheese is fully melted and bubbling.


----------



## clifish (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Reuben
> 1/2 cup each mayo and thousand island dressing mixed together in a separate bowl.
> 8 oz each of deli corned beef and swiss cheese
> 16 oz kraut rinsed and squeezed dry. My homemade was used.
> ...


do you chop up the corned beef and Swiss?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

clifish said:


> do you chop up the corned beef and Swiss?


Sorry. I tore the corned beef into pieces. Not the swiss cheese.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 1, 2023)

Just finger foods, as it was just the 2 of us.  Pigs in Blanket, Loaded Potato Skins, Cheesesticks, homemade Bruschetta.  We each ate about 3 pieces of each, lot of leftovers.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Reuben
> 1/2 cup each mayo and thousand island dressing mixed together in a separate bowl.
> 8 oz each of deli corned beef and swiss cheese
> 16 oz kraut rinsed and squeezed dry. My homemade was used.
> ...


Everything looks great Steve.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 1, 2023)

Brokenhandle said:


> View attachment 653084
> 
> 
> Was hoping for the last little guy to reproduce...he didn't make it!
> ...


I think you might have had better luck if you left two?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

MJB05615 said:


> Everything looks great Steve.


Thanks Mike! I hope you had a Happy New Year1


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2023)

I forgot one snack from yesterday...with the addition of mimosas today








Ground round on saltines with onion, salt, and pepper.  For some reason I have the munchies after reading through this thread!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

Brokenhandle said:


> I forgot one snack from yesterday...with the addition of mimosas today
> 
> View attachment 653104
> 
> ...


Never got the taste for it. But Ann loves this! I'll show her.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Brokenhandle said:


> I forgot one snack from yesterday...with the addition of mimosas today
> 
> View attachment 653104
> 
> ...


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 1, 2023)

I was at a friend's house for NYE. He did a great job with some sweet pepper buffalo turds, and I tried my hand at making Bourbon Balls. This was a first attempt, and called for chopped pecans to be soaked in bourbon for 10 days, and then 2T.  to go into the nougat mixture inside. They were okay, but not as potent as the ones I've had at distillery tours in Kentucky. So next time, I think I will up it to at least 4T.
I had a little chocolate left over, so I made some non-alcoholic treats for the kids by just pouring it over pecan halves.


----------



## tbern (Jan 1, 2023)

Thank you Steve for those recipes!!   Very nice of you and appreciated a lot!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

mneeley490 said:


> I was at a friend's house for NYE. He did a great job with some sweet pepper buffalo turds, and I tried my hand at making Bourbon Balls. This was a first attempt, and called for chopped pecans to be soaked in bourbon for 10 days, and then 2T.  to go into the nougat mixture inside. They were okay, but not as potent as the ones I've had at distillery tours in Kentucky. So next time, I think I will up it to at least 4T.
> I had a little chocolate left over, so I made some non-alcoholic treats for the kids by just pouring it over pecan halves.
> View attachment 653107



They sound great! In the place I worked before now. There was this lady that brought in rum balls. They were so strong. The plant manager would only allow us to have them at the Christmas shutdown party. You could get drunk off these things!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

tbern said:


> Thank you Steve for those recipes!!   Very nice of you and appreciated a lot!


My pleasure sir!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2023)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 653106


That kinda looks like my wife yesterday...my son talked her into trying it again this year...yes, I laughed!

Ryan


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jan 1, 2023)

My wife made a wonderful olive tapenade, that got gobbled up on rounds of French bread before I thought to take pictures.   On the non-snack side, she made individual potatoes au gratin cups and asparagus to go with the prime rib I roasted.

I had the fire pit going outside all day, and on a whim I tried something I found in the Playing with Fire cookbook (Michael Simon, author) I received for Christmas.  I threw a whole butternut squash directly on the coals, turning it occasionally for an hour or so. It emerged as a blackened charred mess, but after cooling a bit, halving, and scraping out the cooked squash, it had a most wonderful fire-roasted flavor.   I added only a little fresh ground nutmeg and melted butter to serve.  I'll be doing that again.


----------



## tbern (Jan 1, 2023)

Very interesting idea!!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> My wife made a wonderful olive tapenade


I love olive relishes. Want to share the recipe?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 1, 2023)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I had the fire pit going outside all day, and on a whim I tried something I found in the Playing with Fire cookbook (Michael Simon, author) I received for Christmas.  I threw a whole butternut squash directly on the coals, turning it occasionally for an hour or so. It emerged as a blackened charred mess, but after cooling a bit, halving, and scraping out the cooked squash, it had a most wonderful fire-roasted flavor.   I added only a little fresh ground nutmeg and melted butter to serve.  I'll be doing that again.


Sounds good.
I remember reading a story, way back in grade school in the 1960's. The female author wrote about a small New England town in the 1800's, where in the Winter, everyone would bury potatoes in a big hole in the town park, and then build a bonfire over them. After it had burned down, and they had scraped away the ashes, they would dig up the potatoes and eat them. The author, who was a young girl at the time, had very fond memories of this, saying they were the best potatoes she had ever eaten.
I remember thinking, "Why were these kids so jazzed about eating plain potatoes???"


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 1, 2023)

Nothing noteworthy here, but enjoyed looking at the creative recipes, except one!
Not a fan of cannibal crackers.

The experience Mike, same as today except now they have phones in hand taking and posting photos of the rustic food.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> I love olive relishes. Want to share the recipe?


Happy to.  It might be an old family recipe...but not from my family.  My wife found the recipe on Pinterest.  Olive tapenade.   She chopped everything up, rather than use a food processor, to keep it from becoming too much of an olive paste.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2023)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Happy to.  It might be an old family recipe...but not from my family.  My wife found the recipe on Pinterest.  Olive tapenade.   She chopped everything up, rather than use a food processor, to keep it from becoming too much of an olive paste.


Thanks! That's pretty close to the recipe I use. I don't use capers.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 2, 2023)

GonnaSmoke
 That is crazy!  Looks exactly what I saw at my house growing up at holiday parties.  I have been even craving that cream cheese block thing.  Covered in cocktail sauce IIRC?  



 Steve H
 was craving me some reuben dip but no go this year.  The thought of homemade kraut in that...  WOW.  

Crab stuffed mushrooms were the highlight here.  Other players were buffalo chicken dip, shrimp tray, and veggie pizza.  Had to moderate both food and drink to stay up for the GA OSU game.  Man that was late.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2023)

Excellent shrooms Sam! This is the first holiday weekend in a while where these weren't included.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 2, 2023)

Thank you, Sam!! Love your mushrooms, too.


zwiller said:


> I have been even craving that cream cheese block thing. Covered in cocktail sauce IIRC?


That's a pepper jelly my wife heats up until almost a liquid and pours over the cream cheese...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2023)

Steve H said:


> There was this lady that brought in rum balls. They were so strong.


First thing I thought of was an Older gal that would bring rum balls to the shop when I was working as an auto mechanic . She drove a 1961 Lavender Cadillac DeVille . 
Strong was an understatement . Like a shot of rum !


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2023)

chopsaw said:


> First thing I thought of was an Older gal that would bring rum balls to the shop when I was working as an auto mechanic . She drove a 1961 Lavender Cadillac DeVille .
> Strong was an understatement . Like a shot of rum !


Yup! They were great though.


----------



## clifish (Jan 2, 2023)

chopsaw said:


> First thing I thought of was an Older gal that would bring rum balls to the shop when I was working as an auto mechanic . She drove a 1961 Lavender Cadillac DeVille .
> Strong was an understatement . Like a shot of rum !


sounds like my mothers rum cake,  you always finished off the bottom 1" where all the rum soaked down too.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jan 2, 2023)

Steve H said:


> So, what did ya'll have for munchies for New Years eve?
> I had dip 3 ways. Easy to whip together and yummy!
> 
> View attachment 653057
> ...


Looks good!. I was a lazyPOS and tired of cooking. We went to Wally world and bought every frozen appetizer they still had in stock. Had a big bag of wings thawed just in case. So we enjoyed and endless parade of cheese sticks, crab rangoon, and baby egg rolls. 
.


----------

